# Blizzard!!!



## tiredretired

Coming for us in the Northeast Mon-Wed.  Al Gore could NOT be reached for comment.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

- 20 here right now supposed to be going to - 30 tonight feels like I'm living with my ex wife again.


----------



## Melensdad

30 degrees and a fresh 1/2" of snow here.  

Basically NOTHING TO REPORT from the tip of Lake Michigan.


----------



## tiredretired

Snowtrac Nome said:


> - 20 here right now supposed to be going to - 30 tonight feels like I'm living with my ex wife again.



LOL, only -5 here right now, going to go down to -15 so a little warmer then you.  I am looking forward to this Nor'easter as I am somewhat of a weather freak with my own weather station. This cyclone is going to be a good blow and should give us a barometric pressure of around 960-980 millibars which is getting into hurricane territory.  Gotta be a little weird to like this shit I guess.


----------



## luvs

i got bitched @ fer not having 1 of my wool jackets on. i promptly got 1. is a 'lil chilly, i suppose, here. slush concerns me further than snow.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> i got bitched @ fer not having 1 of my wool jackets on. i promptly got 1. is a 'lil chilly, i suppose, here. slush concerns me further than snow.



Stay warm!  No need to be catching a cold or worse the flu.  That sucks.  Last time I got the flu I thought I had friggin ebola I felt so shitty.  Almost ready to take the gas pipe.


----------



## Doc

Mix of rain and sleet moving through the southern Ohio valley.  Heading north east where it will mostly turn to snow.  Going to be a nasty one.   Be careful out there.


----------



## ki0ho

Folks....we all need to thank our lucky stars for global warming..........Just think how cold it would be without it!!!!!!

Hope NY enjoys  deblasio !!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our temps and snowfall this year are right messed up.  The other day it was -35C.  The following day it was +4C.  Here we are in the last week of January and we have a grand total of 4" of snow on the ground.


----------



## JEV

+19F with a light dusting of the white stuff overnight. Tapering of this morning then seasonable the rest of the week. A bunch of schools in Central Ohio are closed today because of the weather...the same type of weather we used to go to school in. We walked 1/4 mile to the bus stop, then prayed the bus wouldn't be able to make it up the hill, which it always seemed to do.  What a bunch pussies they're turning our kids into.


----------



## Leni

Be safe everyone.


----------



## luvs

thanx, leni. great, here. a dab slippy & kina bitter-cold, tho we get through that stuff. we have wool & we've got boots to trudge through weather in. 

 summer is too soon 4 me. then we'll be bitching over how humid it's gotten, & i'll be on my way to a pool~ then to get a margarita. or 7.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not exactly a blizzard, but I think we're going to get a little snow.
Or a lot, or not. 

Forecast keeps changing!


----------



## MrLiberty

21° right now with snow.  We have about 3" right now, looking for snow up to 12" before it ends late tonight.  Tomorrow we have flurries and a high of only 18°


----------



## Melensdad

We have 9" on the ground now. 

NWS says we should get 12-15" by the time it ends. 

Heaviest snow is projected to start about 2pm with blizzard / whiteout conditions got a few hours. I'm not planning to get the tractor out until about 4pm. It will still be light for about an hour so I should be able to get most of it cleared before the sky is dark.


----------



## JEV

CLeared the drive and walks and about 400' of sidewalks in front of 4 houses so the kids have a better path to the bus stop. Takes around a half hour with the new machine. Got done at 2:30 and have almost 3"  additional in the last 90 minutes. Probably do it once more around 9pm, then again in the morning before the wife leaves for work. It's kind of pretty with the big, puffy flakes coming down, and piled high on the branches of the weeping cherry out side of the bay window. Very little wind and 32F.


----------



## Melensdad

Just cleared my drive, and several of the neighbors.  

I'm expecting bourbon & cookies.  

If they don't bring the bourbon I can just as easily put the snow back on their driveways.

Blizzard warning is in effect until Midnight.  Wind is picking up.  Temps are dropping.  Figured I would get the bulk of the snow off before the weather turned too cold/winds too strong.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hate f*$&$&g extreme temp changes.  Still barely any snow here.  In the past week we went from -30C to +4C back down to -28C.  Being right beside the big lake (superior) and little to no snow to absorb the moisture in the air just plain sucks.  Old war injuries are hurtin big time this week.  Can barely lift my arm


----------



## tiredretired

No temp swings here.  Just cold. Well below zero tonight with 18 inches of snow coming in the morning. 

Keep that arm warm fella.


----------



## luvs

freezin' rain, earlier-- now we have calm, slightly chilly weather. me & my pal were debating how to get to in sans slipping on now-ice. we got snow & then freezing rain. ugh.


----------



## MrLiberty

Officially the Detroit Metro area got 16.3 inches of snow, but where I live in the burbs we got about 13".  More snow flurries today with a high of 18°.  Temps will fall through the day though.


----------



## Melensdad

17.5" at Chicago's O'Hare Airport.
National Weather Service listed 19.5" for Chicago
We  got about 18" down here in NW Indiana.

View from the kitchen window back toward the pool and my workshop, yard is too deep for Misha to roam, she stays on the path, which I shoveled late yesterday, so that is about 8" deep.


----------



## bczoom

luvs said:


> freezin' rain, earlier-- now we have calm, slightly chilly weather. me & my pal were debating how to get to in sans slipping on now-ice. we got snow & then freezing rain. ugh.


Yea, our area is SCREWED.

1/2 inch of rain last night on top of the 4" of snow we got yesterday.  Tons of slush everywhere this morning.  Then, starting about 7AM, temps start falling quickly.  It was 34° at sunrise now it's below 20°.  

We have about an inch of ice on everything.  _Thankfully, the power has stayed on._


----------



## tiredretired

Storm is raging here at the moment.  -5F temperature and snowing about 2 inches per hour.  So much for the theory that it can be too cold to snow.  No wind so that is a plus.  

Gonna just kick back, feed the stoves and maybe take a nap.  Clear the snow when the storm blows over.  Life is good.


----------



## JEV

bczoom said:


> Yea, our area is SCREWED.
> 
> 1/2 inch of rain last night on top of the 4" of snow we got yesterday.  Tons of slush everywhere this morning.  Then, starting about 7AM, temps start falling quickly.  It was 34° at sunrise now it's below 20°.
> 
> We have about an inch of ice on everything.  *Thankfully, the power has stayed on.*


When clearing snow, the first to be cleared is the patio and path to where the generator gets wheeled to and connected...just in case! 

We had about 14" since it started yesterday, and I just got through clearing a neighbor's driveway of 14". They are on vacation, and coming back tonight, so I didn't think they would want to have to clear snow after 9pm and a day long drive. Love my new snow blower...it's a beast!


----------



## pirate_girl

We got about 6 inches, and dodged the bullet this time.
Up where my boys are, they got a foot.

The groundhog needs some buckshot in his ass...


----------



## 300 H and H

JEV said:


> When clearing snow, the first to be cleared is the patio and path to where the generator gets wheeled to and connected...just in case!
> 
> We had about 14" since it started yesterday, and I just got through clearing a neighbor's driveway of 14". They are on vacation, and coming back tonight, so I didn't think they would want to have to clear snow after 9pm and a day long drive. Love my new snow blower...it's a beast!


 

My neighbor thought his was too...

But his drive  was 4-5 ft deep for 60 feet or so. I pulled up with my 150HP 9' blower and he smiled like I  haven't seen him for a long time. Two quick passes and down the road I went...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

My tractor and blower (Buhler/Farm King 600) are smaller, but I had the same effect on several of my neighbors when I found them outside this morning with little push blowers that were straining.  My blower has drift busters that reach up to about 4.5' and I had a couple places that strained my tractor/blower but it got through them.

Never could figure out why someone who is surrounded by fields, has a 150' or longer driveway, would buy one of those tiny snowblowers that is designed for little suburban lots . . . but several of the folks up and down my road have those tiny things.  Not sure that some of those small blowers could have actually completed those drives today.  We had about 8 to 12" of heavy/wet snow under a 6" layer of powder snow since the temps dropped about 1/2 way through the storm.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm have been told that we got 17 inches of snow around here last night.  Holy Crap!


----------



## Leni

Oh my.  You folks really caught it.  

I shouldn't tell you this because you are going to form a posse and hunt me down but it is Spring here.  My Chinese Magnolia tree is blooming, the roses are leafing out, and the birds are singing while they gather nesting material.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> Oh my.  You folks really caught it.
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this because you are going to form a posse and hunt me down but it is Spring here.  My Chinese Magnolia tree is blooming, the roses are leafing out, and the birds are singing while they gather nesting material.


NOPE, no posse.

I really like winter and snow.  Only thing I wish is that we could have more


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Oh my.  You folks really caught it.
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this because you are going to form a posse and hunt me down but it is Spring here.  My Chinese Magnolia tree is blooming, the roses are leafing out, and the birds are singing while they gather nesting material.



Well, I can assure you there are no blooming trees here and the only singing birdies are in my head.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pushed snow for 4 hours yesterday. Today I will see how much drifted back with the wind overnight. -8 right now so I ain't in a rush to go outside yet.


----------



## 300 H and H

Melensdad said:


> My tractor and blower (Buhler/Farm King 600) are smaller, but I had the same effect on several of my neighbors when I found them outside this morning with little push blowers that were straining. My blower has drift busters that reach up to about 4.5' and I had a couple places that strained my tractor/blower but it got through them.
> 
> Never could figure out why someone who is surrounded by fields, has a 150' or longer driveway, would buy one of those tiny snowblowers that is designed for little suburban lots . . . but several of the folks up and down my road have those tiny things. Not sure that some of those small blowers could have actually completed those drives today. We had about 8 to 12" of heavy/wet snow under a 6" layer of powder snow since the temps dropped about 1/2 way through the storm.


 
Know what you mean about tiny snow blowers and 4-5 foot tall drifts. When I pulled into a neighbors who was straining with his little blower, hopeless against the drift he had. The smile on his face was priceless, wish i had a camera.... My Uni blower took care of it in minutes... I love the cab, the hydrostat, and the fact that I am sitting forward, and never have to turn around till I back up. Rear mounts are OK, but when you put the blower on the front, it is sooo much nicer..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> Oh my.  You folks really caught it.
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this because you are going to form a posse and hunt me down but it is Spring here.  My Chinese Magnolia tree is blooming, the roses are leafing out, and the birds are singing while they gather nesting material.




I don't mind, I didn't want to go outside until spring anyways....


----------



## MrLiberty

Fresh off the season's biggest snowstorm, winter is poised to deliver more misery for Metro Detroiters.


A  cold snap was expected to drop temperatures into the single digits for  Tuesday's morning commute, followed by a likely snowfall of up to 3  inches Tuesday night, according to the National Weather Service.

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2015/02/02/metro-detroit-snow/22733323/


----------



## tiredretired

If you live in snow country you gotta have a snow blower with at least a 30" clearing path and 10HP engine.  My pre MTD White Blower with its 10HP Tecumseh engine is a beast.  Of course, there are limits and one needs to be sensible and not over work the engine just like anything else. Slow and steady wins the race. 

Never had an issue in the 12 years I have owned it and I sure live in snow country.  She gets used from November to April.

-22F this morning.  Another Nor'Easter possible for Thursday and more frigid air for the end of the week.  The local weatherman keeps using the same word over and over.  Relentless.  LOL.  

Stay warm chaps!


----------



## Melensdad

We are due for 2-3" inches tomorrow morning.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> NOPE, no posse.
> 
> I really like winter and snow.  Only thing I wish is that we could have more



If you would like more and are willing to pay the shipping, I will send you all you need.  Seriously, though, I do not mind it either and if we are going to have these frigid temps,  then plenty of snow cover is required.  My water line to the house is 250 feet long and buried 6 feet, which is enough with plenty of snow cover.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> If you would like more and are willing to pay the shipping, I will send you all you need.  Seriously, though, I do not mind it either and if we are going to have these frigid temps,  then plenty of snow cover is required.  My water line to the house is 250 feet long and buried 6 feet, which is enough with plenty of snow cover.



Just run the snow through your FAX machine, I'll set mine in the front yard to recieve your snow.  Its cheaper than trying to pack it up and mail it


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Just run the snow through your FAX machine, I'll set mine in the front yard to recieve your snow.  Its cheaper than trying to pack it up and mail it



Got it!  I have a feeling things are going to get a bit sloppy in the wife's office though.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not too bad.


----------



## MrLiberty

Great news....the 4 to 8 inches of snow that we were expecting for Saturday will not materialize.  It seems it is going to be warmer than expected, (near 40°,) so we are looking for rain this weekend.  Hopefully it will wash away a lot of this snow.


----------



## tiredretired

Because the front is not going as far south as expected, we are now being forecast for 12-18 inches Sunday through Tuesday.  More snow the better for us up here.  -25F this morning.  We need lots of snow cover with these cold temps.

Yesterday, I replaced the electric motor on my snow blower for chute rotation to a hand crank.  The motor kept freezing up and would not work.   Cost me $30 bucks for a used crank assembly, but worth it. It's been a problem for the last few years and I just got sick of dealing with it.  The electric motor was a stupid idea and just a sales gimmick.  The hand crank works faster.  :big grin:

I psyched and ready to go!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Now they predict 50 miles north or south could change ours from 16" to 6". I need to plow back the drifts in the worst way. Could barely get home from the cancer center today. Town boys are pushing back every where it drifts to have room for more. I hope it is snow and not freezing rain. I kept the chains on the truck and the bed is loaded with wood.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> Now they predict 50 miles north or south could change ours from 16" to 6". I need to plow back the drifts in the worst way. Could barely get home from the cancer center today. Town boys are pushing back every where it drifts to have room for more. I hope it is snow and not freezing rain. I kept the chains on the truck and the bed is loaded with wood.



Yeah, that's what I heard as well, 50 miles either way for us makes a big difference as well.  Stay warm Muley and stay well, brother.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, this storm was another bust.  We were supposed to get 12-20cm of snow from a cell coming through friday into saturday.  It snowed a bit yesterday.  We may have gotten 2-3" total ringing us to a grand total of 10" on the level for the year so far.  Back home only 3 hrs away they have close to 3 feet so far.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well, this storm was another bust.  We were supposed to get 12-20cm of snow from a cell coming through friday into saturday.  It snowed a bit yesterday.  We may have gotten 2-3" total ringing us to a grand total of 10" on the level for the year so far.  Back home only 3 hrs away they have close to 3 feet so far.




Yep the forecatsers got it wrong with this one.  They were calling for up to 8 inches of snow on Saturday.  They then changed it to freezing rain, then to just rain.  Got nothing on Sat.  Today when I got up I checked the forecast and they said it was raining and will change to freezing rain and then snow by tonight.  We still haven't got a drop of rain or snow so far.  Hopefully we'll dodge a bullet today and it will pass us by.


----------



## Leni

We had rain yesterday and clear blue skies today.  Naturally it started to rain the minute I stepped out of the house with the desktop on the way to Best Buy.  Darn thing has picked up a virus.


----------

